# Looking for DIY'er in the DFW area to help with custom build



## up2late (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey all. If anyone lives in North Texas (prefer to be local to Frisco) and can help with a custom install, I would appreciate it.

Looking to get back into competition and it's been way too long since i've built systems.

I will pay or trade services just let me know.
I have tools and what I don't have I will get.

Thanks!


----------

